

Goodbye Gowalla - "How Wrong They Got It" - moses1400
http://bendodson.com/weblog/2011/12/03/goodbye-gowalla/

======
karmajunkie
Honestly, this mostly feels like someone who's miffed they were snubbed by
Gowallans.

